# South Fork of South Platte (aka Deckers)



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Yep. Flows will be higher this year. Upper south platte snowpack is high and reservoirs are full. Should be plenty to float.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sure hope that applies to Chatfield and releases for Union and the town run..it 's been. a while since a good Union season...makes for great afterwork practice sessions and is not too nasty if it is dam released....wish they 'd do it soon so as to shake off the rust before stuff is all of the sudden cranking....Decker's used to run a lot higher, like 1500 sometimes, Chutes is pretty fun at those levels...Waterton too....


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

cayo 2 said:


> Sure hope that applies to Chatfield and releases for Union and the town run..it 's been. a while since a good Union season...makes for great afterwork practice sessions and is not too nasty if it is dam released....wish they 'd do it soon so as to shake off the rust before stuff is all of the sudden cranking....Decker's used to run a lot higher, like 1500 sometimes, Chutes is pretty fun at those levels...Waterton too....


I ran the Chutes in 2011 in a ducky at around 1200 and it was a lot of fun. That section past the chutes where there is a giant wall on the left was a wave train for 200 yards. Never had so much fun back there. I'll keep my fingers crossed. Just bought my 14 year old son his own ducky and would love to use that area to practice - really hard to get yourself in any trouble back there.


----------

